# Soilmaster Select or fluorite black sand?-CRS TANK



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone use either of these in a CRS tank? 
Any experience?

I want to use a dark color substrate for my CRS tank that I will be setting up. I want to see if anyone has experience with either of these substrates and if there were any problems.

Thanks!


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I think a few of the GWAPA members have/had shrimp in SMS.

IIRC SMS and EC are about the same size and my EC tank has tons of shrimp.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

What about 3M Colorquartz Tgrade?

anyone have experience with CRS with this substrate?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I use 3M color quartz T grade black sand in all of my shrimp tanks except for the CRS tank. It has SMS in it. I simply didn't have enough Color Quarts for the CRS tank ;-)


----------

